# استطلاع هذا الاسبوع



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

++ السلام والنعمة علي الجميع++

انهاردة وعلي حسب بعض اختيارتكم للمواضيع اللي سيتم عرضها والمنافسة لمعرفة الموضوع الفائز

كانت كالاتي:



*نكت ماشية مع البلطجة والفتنة وغيره واللى حاصل دلوقتى ......... !!!!*

للعضوة m a r e e n

و

*العروسة الضاحكة تحففففة*

للعضوة HappyButterfly


و

*الأحدث في طرق الزواج عام 2020*

للعضو بوب كمبيوتر
​


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

*تم التصويت بمشيئة الله تعالى
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت وجاري اللطم
مكنش يومك يا كلبي ^_^


----------



## Nemo (31 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
تم النصويت 
ميرسى يا رورو ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## مريم12 (31 مايو 2011)

*يالهوتى 
الحمد لله تم التصويت 
هههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *تم التصويت بمشيئة الله تعالى
> هههههههههههههههه​*




هههههههههههههه

ماااااااااااشي يا باشا

نورت:t17::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تم التصويت وجاري اللطم
> مكنش يومك يا كلبي ^_^




هههههههههههه ليك يوم يا كوبه انت ههههههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2011)

تم الأختيار يا غاليه
شكرااا​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

Nemo قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> تم النصويت
> ميرسى يا رورو ومنتظرين المزيد




نورتي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *يالهوتى
> الحمد لله تم التصويت
> هههههههههه​*




هههههههههههه

الحمد لله يا حبي

نورتي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تم الأختيار يا غاليه
> شكرااا​




شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## soso a (31 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت 

ايه اوامر يا فندم 

فى مكان تانى نصوت فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (31 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت يا قمر


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 مايو 2011)

*تم التصويت*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> تم التصويت
> 
> ايه اوامر يا فندم
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ميرسي يا حبي

ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> تم التصويت يا قمر




ميرسي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

karima قال:


> *تم التصويت*​




نورتي يا قمر


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

*تم التصويييييييييييييت:t17:*​


----------



## كوك (31 مايو 2011)

*تم يا فندم*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *تم التصويييييييييييييت:t17:*​




ميرسي ليكي يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

كوك قال:


> *تم يا فندم*​




ميرسي ليك يا كوك


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت ويريت يكون فى مراقبة قضائية للاستفتاء بلاش استفتاء 19 مارس :fun_lol:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## باسبوسا (1 يونيو 2011)

*تم التصويت .*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

وانتهت مسابقة الاسبوع 

وكانت المنافسة جامدة جدا بين الثلاث مواضيع

ولكن الموضوع الفائز كان من نصيب




 
 
 العضوه HappyButterfly


بعنوان

*العروسة الضاحكة*


*الف مبروك يا قمر وبالتوفيق دايما*

*




*
*شكر خاص لصاحب التصميم الجميل اوي*

*عيااااااااااااد*

*واشوفكم علي خير في مسابقة الاسبوع القادم*

*تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

نكت  البلطجة جميلة


----------



## max mike (3 يونيو 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووك ياديدى
ربنا يعوضك ياروزى​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> نكت  البلطجة جميلة




ميرسي علي متابعتك الجميلة


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووك ياديدى
> ربنا يعوضك ياروزى​*




ميرسي ليك يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانتهت مسابقة الاسبوع
> 
> وكانت المنافسة جامدة جدا بين الثلاث مواضيع
> 
> ...


*ميرسى لك يا حبى 
وكل اللى صوتوالى 
منجلكوش ف حاجة وحشة 
وابقى اصوت لكم ف موضوع لكم هههههههههه
وتسلم ايدك ياعياد 
تصميمك حفة كالعادة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه مبروك عليكي يا حبيبتي

وحشتيني جدا

روحي ذاكري يابت عندك بكره امتحان هههههههههه

شايفة الرومانسية بتاعتي ههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> وانتهت مسابقة الاسبوع
> 
> وكانت المنافسة جامدة جدا بين الثلاث مواضيع
> 
> ...





مبـــــــــــروك جداً يا هابي 

ويارب دايماً من نجاح لنجاح 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووك ياديدى
> ربنا يعوضك ياروزى​*


*اللة يبارك فيك يا مايك*
​


----------

